# GTA based Wedding Photographer



## Arman's Photography (Dec 15, 2009)

Just want to post a thread on my business:

GTA Based Wedding and Event Photography.

Armans Photography- Ontario based Wedding and Event Photography


----------



## Arman's Photography (Jan 6, 2010)

Arman's Photography said:


> Just want to post a thread on my business:
> 
> GTA Based Wedding and Event Photography.
> 
> Armans Photography- Ontario based Wedding and Event Photography


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

